# Από μένα για σένα, σχετικά με μένα



## nickel (Jul 13, 2009)

Έγινε εδώ η επισήμανση ότι στο _Κόκκινο βιβλιαράκι του κειμενογράφου_ (σελ. 187) γράφει «_μ’ εμένα, μ’ εσένα_ και όχι _με μένα, με σένα_».

Το πρόβλημα είναι παλιό και έχει να κάνει με την έκκρουση, την έκθλιψη και την αφαίρεση.

Αν δεν θυμάστε τι είναι έκθλιψη και αφαίρεση:
Έκκρουση είναι η συνάντηση δύο φωνηέντων στον προφορικό λόγο —το ένα στο τέλος μιας λέξης και το άλλο στην αρχή της επόμενης— όπου, για να αποφεύγεται η χασμωδία, το πιο ισχυρό φωνήεν διώχνει το λιγότερο ισχυρό, σύμφωνα με την ιεραρχία a, o, u, i, e (όπου τα «α» είναι το ισχυρότερο και το «ε» ή «αι» το πιο αδύναμο).

Το λιγότερο ισχυρό στο κακό αυτό συναπάντημα δεν προφέρεται («αποβάλλεται») (1) με έκθλιψη (φεύγει το τελικό φωνήεν της πρώτης λέξης, π.χ. μ’ άφησε) ή (2) με αφαίρεση (φεύγει το αρχικό φωνήεν της δεύτερης λέξης, π.χ. θα ’ρθει, του ’πα). Επίσης, όταν έχουμε όμοια φωνήεντα, χαμένο βγαίνει το πρώτο: συμβατικά γράφουμε με έκθλιψη (γι’ αυτό, απ’ όλους, μ’ έριξε). (Εξαίρεση είναι το _και_: αντί για _κ’_ γράφουμε _κι_, αφού έτσι προφέρουμε πριν από a, o, u.) Με την έκθλιψη και την αφαίρεση διατηρούμε, όταν γράφουμε, την προφορικότητα του λόγου, αλλά σε κείμενα πιο επίσημα τις αποφεύγουμε.

Ερχόμαστε τώρα στις προσωπικές αντωνυμίες:

Ξέρουμε ότι έχουν δυνατούς τύπους (_εγώ, εμένα, εμείς, εμάς, εσύ, εσένα, εσείς, εσάς_) και αδύνατους τύπους, άτονους και μονοσύλλαβους (_μου, με, μας, σου, σε, σας_). [Ας μην πιάσουμε το τρίτο πρόσωπο (_αυτός, αυτού, του_ κ.λπ.), μια και δεν μας ενδιαφέρει εδώ.] Π.χ. _Μου το είπε_ (αδύνατος τύπος). _Εμένα το είπε_ (έμφαση, δυνατός τύπος).

Μετά από προθέσεις χρησιμοποιούμε τους δυνατούς τύπους. Ας πάρουμε για το πρόβλημά μας τις προθέσεις: _χωρίς, σαν, για, από, με, σε_. Αν γράψουμε χωρίς αφαίρεση ή έκθλιψη, θα γράψουμε: _χωρίς εμένα, σαν εμάς, για εσένα, από εσάς, με εμένα, σε εσένα_.

Τι λέει τώρα ο Τριανταφυλλίδης στη _Νεοελληνική Γραμματική της Δημοτικής_ (§725-6) (προσαρμόζω την ορθογραφία και μονοτονίζω):

Στην ποίηση, στο διάλογο της πεζογραφίας και σε φράσεις στερεότυπες συνηθίζονται, εκτός από τους τύπους με αρχικό _ε_: _εγώ, εμένα, εμείς, εμάς· εσύ, εσένα, εσείς, εσάς_ και οι αντίστοιχοί τους χωρίς το αρχικό _ε_: _γω, μένα, μεις, μας· συ, σένα, σεις, σας_, ιδίως όταν προηγήθηκε λέξη που να τελειώνει σε δυνατότερο φωνήεν: _τρέχα συ, φέρε το μένα, από μένα, για σένα, σένα το λέω_.

ΟΡΘΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ: Οι αντωνυμίες που αρχίζουν από _ε_ μπορούν να πάθουν αφαίρεση μόνο αν προηγείται λέξη που τελειώνει σε _α_, (_ο_) ή τονισμένο (_έ_). Στις αντωνυμίες που έπαθαν αφαίρεση δε σημειώνεται απόστροφος:
_από μένα, για σένα, κατά σας, φεύγα συ, καλέ συ_· αλλά _σ’ εμένα, μ’ εσένα, μ’ εσάς, ούτ’ εγώ, δεν είμ’ εγώ, είσ’ εσύ, φύγετ’ εσείς_.
Όταν προηγείται το _και_, μπορεί αυτό να γραφτεί και _κι_: _κι εγώ, κι εμένα, κι εσείς_.​
Εφαρμόζονται, δηλαδή, οι κανόνες της έκθλιψης και της αφαίρεσης, μόνο που στην περίπτωση της αφαίρεσης «δε σημειώνεται απόστροφος». Βλέπουμε ότι ο κανόνας της Γραμματικής είναι πιο περίπλοκος από το «_μ’ εμένα, μ’ εσένα_ και όχι _με μένα, με σένα_». Σύμφωνα με τον κανόνα, όταν στο _Κόκκινο βιβλιαράκι_ (σ. 139) γράφει «Ζωή σε σας», το σωστό θα ήταν «Ζωή σ’ εσάς» — αλλά: 16 «Ζωή σ’ εσάς» στο διαδίκτυο και πάνω από 500 «Ζωή σε σας»... Βλέπετε, όταν μπαίνουν στο γραπτό λόγο *μένα, μας, σένα, σας* (όπου τα «μας» και «σας» είναι ήδη οι αδύνατοι τύποι), πόσο μπορεί να αντέξει αυτός ο κανόνας; Οι δυνατοί τύποι που προέκυψαν από την αφαίρεση (_μένα, σένα, μας, σας_), κυκλοφορώντας χωρίς απόστροφο, απέκτησαν αυτοτέλεια.

Η Άννα Ιορδανίδου στο νέο της βιβλίο _Συνηθισμένες γλωσσικές απορίες_ έχει μια πιο ρεαλιστική προσέγγιση (*μ' εμένα* ή *με μένα*, σελ. 143):
Σύμφωνα με τη Μεγάλη Γραμματική Τριανταφυλλίδη «οι αντωνυμίες που αρχίζουν από ε μπορούν να πάθουν αφαίρεση μόνο αν προηγείται λέξη που τελειώνει σε α, ο ή τονισμένο έ»: _από μένα, για σένα_ αλλά _σ’ εμένα, μ’ εσένα_. Στην πράξη δεν τηρείται αυτή η διάκριση και οι δύο σχηματισμοί χρησιμοποιούνται εναλλακτικά.​
Ας έρθουμε ξανά στις προθέσεις εργασίας: _χωρίς, σαν, για, από, με, σε_. Ποιες επιλογές έχουμε;

*χωρίς / σαν* + _εμένα / εσένα / εμάς / εσάς_ 
(δεν υπάρχει έκκρουση, αυτή είναι η μοναδική επιλογή)
*για / από / με / σε* + _εμένα / εσένα / εμάς / εσάς_ 
(τα γράφουμε έτσι και έχουμε το κεφάλι μας ήσυχο· αφήνουμε τον αναγνώστη να κάνει την έκκρουση)
*για / από* + _μένα / σένα / μας / σας _
(η Γραμματική δεν έχει πρόβλημα)
*μ’ / σ’* + _εμένα / εσένα / εμάς / εσάς_ 
(η Γραμματική δεν έχει πρόβλημα, και η χρήση δεν θα τα στραβοκοιτάξει)
*με / σε* + _μένα / σένα / μας / σας_ 
(η Γραμματική έχει πρόβλημα, η χρήση όχι)

Αν δεν είχε καεί ως τώρα ο κανόνας, 165.000 «σχετικά με μένα» (About me) (σε σύγκριση με 16 «σχετικά μ’ εμένα») έχουν κάνει πια τη «ζημιά» τους.


----------



## Inachus (Feb 23, 2019)

nickel said:


> Η Άννα Ιορδανίδου στο νέο της βιβλίο Συνηθισμένες γλωσσικές απορίες έχει μια πιο ρεαλιστική προσέγγιση (μ' εμένα ή με μένα, σελ. 143):
> Σύμφωνα με τη Μεγάλη Γραμματική Τριανταφυλλίδη «οι αντωνυμίες που αρχίζουν από ε μπορούν να πάθουν αφαίρεση μόνο αν προηγείται λέξη που τελειώνει σε α, ο ή τονισμένο έ»: από μένα, για σένα αλλά σ’ εμένα, μ’ εσένα. Στην πράξη δεν τηρείται αυτή η διάκριση και οι δύο σχηματισμοί χρησιμοποιούνται εναλλακτικά.


Το βέβαιο είναι ότι οι τύποι "μένα", "σένα" είναι δόκιμοι και για τη Μεγάλη Γραμματική Τριανταφυλλίδη (1941), αλλά με περιορισμούς.

"ή τονισμένο έ" : Γιατί λοιπόν θεωρείται μόνο το "μ' εσένα" σωστό και όχι το "με σένα"; Το "με" τονιζόταν με το πολυτονικό, που ίχυε, όταν εκδόθηκε η Γραμματική.


----------

